# Positivity Thread



## Tendo64 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lately, FAF has been kinda... fight-y. So I thought I would make a thread for positive things! Are you excited about something? Did something good happen to you today? Do you just want to share a wholesome story, meme, or cat picture you found? This is the thread for you.

Do not start a fight here. I will delete this thread if it goes south. 

Anyway, I'll start. Today and last night I came out to a lot of my friends as non-binary and they were all incredibly accepting! It made me feel better than I've felt in a long time, and I'm starting to gain confidence about my identity.

Also, take this picture of my cat.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 25, 2020)

I figured out how to fit writing into my work schedule! I've started a brand new project and I'm very excited about it; it's starting to look pretty promising. ^^

Also take this picture of somebody else's cat.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Nov 25, 2020)

Today, I can safely say that my puppy has gotten over her digestive issues(sensitive stomach that got irritated by a new chew bone in case you were wondering) She was full of energy, ready to play, and no throwing up.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't have a pet, but I'm happy seeing pictures of other people's cats. 

Also, snom is love.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 25, 2020)

I took the week off (Thanksgiving in the US) and have been catching up on a lot of things I needed to do, plus I've had time to draw a little bit again. I've canned carrots (2 gallons), I'm working on pickled beets (it will be a lot), then I'm doing a few batches of soup as well. I love having time to play in the kitchen again.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 25, 2020)

Whenever I feel like decorating this place with positivity I bring in a Kéké gif


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 25, 2020)

My dog gave me a hug today


----------



## ben909 (Nov 26, 2020)

Takes one of your electrons so you can all be positive

i have a job for it


----------



## Mambi (Nov 26, 2020)

I have a birthday in a few days, and plan to have a fun time dancing my furry little tail off all night!!! _<wide smile> _


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2020)

Ah yes, positivity. The bane of my existence, and my mortal enemy.
*rolls in it and sneezes twice*

Had a meeting earlier today about my future employment. I am above expectations in efficiency, productivity and accuracy for our main department. Now all I have to do is transfer all of that to the other departments and I will be permanently employed here rather than having contracts on a 3 month basis. Come January we will most likely find out if I have permanent employment here or not, but all is looking good to be on track towards that.

Oh, and I am about to finish my theoretical exam for my driver's license. Only need the practical exam and I will be owning my own car in no time.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Nov 26, 2020)

ya'll frick wit snails?






he eatin'.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Nov 27, 2020)

Take me to snurch.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 27, 2020)

I rescued a ball python from the yard of someone who was going to kill it. Sitting nice and warm at home now thinking of a name for it.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 5, 2020)

I got a small raise and with my last paycheck I finally have the money to start a real retirement account.....god this sounds too adult for me but still, good news is good


----------



## Mambi (Dec 6, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I have a birthday in a few days, and plan to have a fun time dancing my furry little tail off all night!!! _<wide smile> _



Had an AWESOME birthday...best I had in years!!! So many sweet and great things happened over 2 days (it spilled over a weekend). Woohoo!!!


----------



## Polaris (Dec 8, 2020)

https://imgur.com/UCW2gcL


----------



## Polaris (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Kuuro (Dec 25, 2020)

I recently watched _Stranger Than Fiction_ and thought it was quite swell


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 25, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> I recently watched _Stranger Than Fiction_ and thought it was quite swell


That movie is one of my favorites!


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Dec 26, 2020)

I got Superjail seasons 1-3 for Xmas, and I plan on watching them asap. I love the Warden. Haha.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 29, 2020)

I just got the biggest damn tip from any job I have ever done. So happy!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 1, 2021)

If you are worried, don't worry.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 1, 2021)

Box of fox licks!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

This always makes me smile.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 2, 2021)

Transformers: Kingdom merch drops in a month (here in the UK) anyway and I am so hyped

Furry robot time


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 3, 2021)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Box of fox licks!View attachment 97685


@Emyrelda Seoni Hmm..... (adding to the notion of Furries inside boxes):
coyote's are so awesome - we even have our own gift boxes, ya know....
(just in time for the (belated) holidays).


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Jan 16, 2021)

*steals more electrons *


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2021)

It's my birthday. I got myself a nap. 
Also I'm getting a custom instrument based on my borb sona


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 16, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It's my birthday. I got myself a nap.
> Also I'm getting a custom instrument based on my borb sona



Happy borbday!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2021)

I've been instructed to start teaching by my guru. Anyone interested in learning Indian music?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 17, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've been instructed to start teaching by my guru. Anyone interested in learning Indian music?



No, but I'd love to learn Indian cooking.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 17, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> No, but I'd love to learn Indian cooking.


I used to work in an Indian restaurant. Most important thing I learnt is that the cultivation of the spices takes fucking forever. 

Like for a tikka masala you gotta leave it seven hours for it to come out right. 

I've been experimenting since moving to uni. So far I've got the recipe as:

- Blended Tomatoes/ Passata. At work they'd blend all sorts of veg in there too, like carrots and cabbages and whatnot but I'm on a tighter budget. And I'm boring. 
- Coconut Cream
- Chicken
- Potato
- Onion
- Chili Powder
- Curry Powder 
- Worcestershire Sauce
- Salt
- Garlic 

Tastes kinda funky but I like it. I started with a German recipe and worked from there.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 17, 2021)

As far as music I like these guys because mmm folk metal is my shit


----------



## metaphysics (Feb 5, 2021)

I hadn't heard from my best friend for a few days (we live in different countries, so via Skype), and yesterday, out of nowhere, she suggested switching over to talking via Discord, coincidentally a few days after I made my Discord account, and on a day I worked on making room on my phone (which uninstalling Skype helped with majorly, since I only used it to talk to her).
The crazy part? Upon accepting her friend request, we both realized we had the same profile picture! We were shocked and had a good laugh about it before catching up and quickly falling back in sync with each other. There's always a bunch of little coincidences and synchronicities plaguing us; I call her my spirit sister for a reason. Things like this make me appreciate how wonderful and fulfilling it is to both understand and be understood by another person.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## L.Rey (Feb 22, 2021)

"You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and stars. You have a right to be here."

Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise, not even yourself. Take care, everyone. Let's keep doing our best.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 5, 2021)

I just got my internet upgraded a few hours ago for *free *(special COVID promotion):

...a new more modern modem (old modem had 2 antennas and 2.4ghz only, this one's 12 antennas and 5.8ghz capable) and 1.5Gb speeds hardwired Woohoo! <LOL>


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)

I play this before I take tests.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 6, 2021)

This part gets me every time


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 13, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> ​



This is my dogs Sophia and Apollo in a nutshell. Sophia is the white one and Apollo is the darker one.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 13, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> This is my dogs Sophia and Apollo in a nutshell. Sophia is the white one and Apollo is the darker one.



Mine, too. My pitbull is the cattle to my cattle dog. He herds her all around the house, nibbles on her heels, runs circles around her. Until she has had enough and puts him in his place.


----------



## RheganEmpathyHealer (Mar 14, 2021)

Anyone wanna buy a car?

mom a side note you guys are amazing


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 14, 2021)

Managing Your Canid
					

Attention, Guardsmen! We have excellent news. Following the discovery of an ancient genetic strain of a Terran war-beast, and extensive testing and regulatory processes,* we will shortly be providi…




					regimental-standard.com


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## L.Rey (Mar 14, 2021)

just.chillin said:


>


Literally me every time I see her. Best girl. While I'm glad she gets the attention she deserves with her addition in Smash, it breaks my heart every time I have to fight her.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 2, 2021)

In these days, we all need more Speedwagon in our lives.


----------



## SerialHowler (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 5, 2021)

"But you need to be thankful. And you need to work towards accomplishing things. Don't allow your life to be meaningless. Don't sit in a corner feeling sorry for yourself. It is unacceptable for your well-being. Stand up... even if you only take a few steps... it gives you strength."


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 106354


there was a sequel to this with Tommy Wiseu


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 19, 2021)

<33


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## MaryHm99 (Apr 20, 2021)

sooo many cutie pies !! I love them


----------



## Shytama (Apr 21, 2021)

Wasn't sure what I had to put here so, here ya go lol


----------



## Shytama (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Shytama (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> <33
> View attachment 107733


yes master


----------



## Faustus (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

MapleFlower said:


> <33
> View attachment 107733


that's why i can never return to Russia


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

nothing is positive. Everything is gonna end anyway


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 4, 2022)

^But while there is still the present. Let's enjoy the jolly moments to the fullest
Personally, I can't have enough of Kéké and his animations


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 4, 2022)

§AnimeDestroyer22§ said:


> nothing is positive. Everything is gonna end anyway


I know he's gone
And probably was a troll
But shush positivity time
The inherent lack of meaning to life, and the urge to find meaning, creates the absurd, and well:


> Camus states in The Myth of Sisyphus: "Thus I draw from the absurd three consequences, which are my revolt, my freedom, and my passion. By the mere activity of consciousness I transform into a rule of life what was an invitation to death, and I refuse suicide." "Revolt" here refers to the refusal of suicide and search for meaning despite the revelation of the Absurd; "Freedom" refers to the lack of imprisonment by religious devotion or others' moral codes; "Passion" refers to the most wholehearted experiencing of life, since hope has been rejected, and so he concludes that every moment must be lived fully.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 5, 2022)

i removed an electron, makeing this positive


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 5, 2022)

Just had an interview with McDonalds. I think I did pretty good


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

Hmm...something positive...I know!

Everyone here is a wonderful, creative soul, with your own special identity! All who are on this Earth exist because they have their own goals in life, and those strong enough to push through it have overcome mountains of challenges! Those who still battle aren't weak because they didn't finish, but they are strong since they keep up the good fight! Everyone who is here, who still helps one another, the people who remind others that kindness is still alive, those are the folks of pure heart! Everyone who ensures that tomorrow will be better, that the next day will always hold promise, those are the ones who'll guide the darkest days to the brightest moments! Keep your head up, aimed to the sky, and things'll be alright! I'm confident, positive, and sure of the fact that everyone here are good people, and that you'll all live your best lives! Not for the sake of others, not the carry on tradition, but to fulfill your own quota of life, and to ensure that you live life how you want to live it! People are perfect in their own special way, not by what the societal norms think of you! You are great, resourceful, and unique, like a snowflake every time it snows! Not one fingerprint is the same, and neither are people! Hope you fantastic wonders all have an amazing day, and that you continue being the best you there is!


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Just had an interview with McDonalds. I think I did pretty good


Well, look at it this way, McDonalds... if they DON'T take you, it's not because you're not good enough, it's because you're TOO good.

(Good luck anyway, champ.)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 6, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Well, look at it this way, McDonalds... if they DON'T take you, it's not because you're not good enough, it's because you're TOO good.
> 
> (Good luck anyway, champ.)


Yeah they didn't take me lol


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah they didn't take me lol


Sounds like a lucky escape to me


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

Hope everyone stays happy! Have a wonderful day to you all!


----------

